# Wanting to move to Durango!



## EDT (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello! I'm new to the forum. I'd like to become a more active member.

I am 40 years old, worked for the federal government for some time, and just need a change. I have a BS/MS in natural resource management. I've been managing federal programs for many years.

I visited Durango a few years ago with my ex and fell in love! This is a town for me! I love the desert, mountains, and transition in between. I am - however - not dead set on Durango ... perhaps another town/city like Torreon, Saltillo, or Mazatlan would be great, too (places we spent time, too).

I was wondering if my academic qualifications might make me attractive to teach at a university level or even a high school level? I am most definitely not fluent in Spanish, but plan on getting Rosetta Stone! 

I'm sure there's a thousand things I'd need to do before making a move; however, I'm more interested in the possibility of working since I won't be eligible for SS or any other entitlement for some time.

Thanks for your help and time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Perhaps others will respond and share their teaching experiences in the areas you mentioned.
I would suggest that you contact the likely schools in your target areas, as a first step.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

You might want to talk to the Peace Corps about their opportunities in Mexico. You sound like a perfect match for their program which is focused on natural resources and environment. 

Will


----------



## EDT (Aug 14, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> You might want to talk to the Peace Corps about their opportunities in Mexico. You sound like a perfect match for their program which is focused on natural resources and environment.
> 
> Will


I just began an application with the Peace Corps, Will!

I didn't know Mexico had PC volunteers! I thought it was more under-developed countries. 

Do you know any PC volunteers in Mexico? Do you know specifically where they're used or needed?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

EDT said:


> I just began an application with the Peace Corps, Will!
> 
> I didn't know Mexico had PC volunteers! I thought it was more under-developed countries.
> 
> Do you know any PC volunteers in Mexico? Do you know specifically where they're used or needed?


I know lots of them. Until 7 months ago, I was one. They have people in lots of cities in Central Mexico. They all work for either SEMARNAT or CONACYT. Some of the cities that I know about are: Guadalajara, Queretaro (their hqtrs), Puebla, San Luis Potosi, Ciudad Guzman. Lots more that I don't know about. Lots of the people I knew have left now and I am not up on where all the new people have gone. There are about 60 in Mexico but that is about to go up as there are some 40 in training in Queretaro right now.

You are not alone in not knowing about the Mexico program. It is fairly new (2002) and fairly small compared to most other countries. It is also different in that, until recently, it required more education or experience than in other countries. Consequently, many of the volunteers are older than the average Peace Corps volunteer. And it is different in that most volunteers are placed in pretty urban settings.

Will


----------



## EDT (Aug 14, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I know lots of them. Until 7 months ago, I was one. They have people in lots of cities in Central Mexico. They all work for either SEMARNAT or CONACYT. Some of the cities that I know about are: Guadalajara, Queretaro (their hqtrs), Puebla, San Luis Potosi, Ciudad Guzman. Lots more that I don't know about. Lots of the people I knew have left now and I am not up on where all the new people have gone. There are about 60 in Mexico but that is about to go up as there are some 40 in training in Queretaro right now.
> 
> You are not alone in not knowing about the Mexico program. It is fairly new (2002) and fairly small compared to most other countries. It is also different in that, until recently, it required more education or experience than in other countries. Consequently, many of the volunteers are older than the average Peace Corps volunteer. And it is different in that most volunteers are placed in pretty urban settings.
> 
> Will


What was your experience like in the PC? What did you do? Where did you live? Can you give me some background about PC in Mexico? 

I've just begun the process. How long does it take? When is the next class intake? Sorry, I have a bunch of questions ... I'm just excited to know there is PC in Mexico! I'm so ready to do something different. If I don't strike it now ... I'm afraid I'll be stuck behind a desk for the rest of my career and that just can't happen!

Thanks for the response! I'm very hopeful now!


----------



## EDT (Aug 14, 2010)

EDT said:


> What was your experience like in the PC? What did you do? Where did you live? Can you give me some background about PC in Mexico?
> 
> I've just begun the process. How long does it take? When is the next class intake? Sorry, I have a bunch of questions ... I'm just excited to know there is PC in Mexico! I'm so ready to do something different. If I don't strike it now ... I'm afraid I'll be stuck behind a desk for the rest of my career and that just can't happen!
> 
> Thanks for the response! I'm very hopeful now!


Oh, and how fluent do you have to be in Spanish? I'm VERY limited! I'm a fast learner ... and just got the 5 modules of Rosetta Stone. 

What are limitations for PC volunteers that aren't fluent in Spanish?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

EDT said:


> What was your experience like in the PC? What did you do? Where did you live? Can you give me some background about PC in Mexico?
> 
> I've just begun the process. How long does it take? When is the next class intake? Sorry, I have a bunch of questions ... I'm just excited to know there is PC in Mexico! I'm so ready to do something different. If I don't strike it now ... I'm afraid I'll be stuck behind a desk for the rest of my career and that just can't happen!
> 
> Thanks for the response! I'm very hopeful now!


Lots of questions. Let me try to take them one at a time. It took 9 months from when I first applied to when I was shipped to Mexico. It can be a lot longer if you have any medical issues. I think about a year is typical if no problems occur.

I worked for Comision Nacional Forestal, the Mexican Forest Service. My background was in Geophysics, 35+ years as a research scientist in Earthquake and Volcano problems. But for CONAFOR, I did a lot of computer development and some research looking at forest cover and forest cover changes. Others in Peace Corp either teach English, help with business development, or serve as a technical advisor in various environmental fields. 

Peace Corps pays you a stipend which is enough to live on, not generous but not starvation level. There are three levels of stipend depending on the size to the town you are assigned to. In Guadalajara it was the highest level, a little under $10,000 pesos/month or about $750 usd. After training (see below), you move to your post city and find your own place to live and pretty much have a 9 to 5 job, depending on the details of your assignment.

In most Spanish (and French) speaking countries, Peace Corps requires prior knowledge of the language. These languages are common enough that they can find volunteers with those skills. However, the Mexico program required more highly skilled people and, consequently, accepted people without any background in Spanish. They are now accepting younger, less skilled people, but I think they still accept people without any Spanish.

The total commitment is for 3 months of training, then 2 years on an assignment. You can extend for longer if you want. You can also quit early, but it is not a good plan. It really is a two+ year commitment. The first three months are spent in Queretaro in training. Half the day is language training and the other half is Peace Corps training, Mexican culture, history, geography, etc. During training you are required to live with a Mexican family. 

I believe a group starts every fall. There is a new group just starting training now. The group that I came in with included about one third people of retirement age, one third kind of mid-career like you, and a few that were younger and just starting their careers. There were 20 of us altogether. But the current new group is closer to 40 people, so I think they are trying to expand the program.

I hope that helps. Feel free to contact me if you have more questions.

Will


----------

